# Etzinger



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

After using a lot of conicals as Mazzer Kony, Robur, Elektra Nino, Ceado E92, I just got from Etzinger the Etzmax light. grind-by-weight

For me it is the best conical grinder I ever used. Very strong and accurate build.

Perfekt result in the cup. The scale works perfect. Less than 1g retention.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Whats the burr size and make in these ?


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

https://etzinger-ag.com/go-for-the-etzmax/grinders-en/etzmax-light-en


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Is this basically the commercial build of a Baratza Sette? Probably better all round though. What etzinger are doing with their burrs is really interesting.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Seen this (probably the m/Plus versions) used in good cafes in Edinburgh, so must be doing something right.


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

Before I placed the order I talked to Etzinger. The M is build for cafes and the for home using.The M you get with a second set of burrs for light roasts. It grinds the 16g about 1 second faster. Footprint and sizes over all are the same.But the price difference between L and M.....

The one with the inbuilt scale is very comfortable. The difference from grind to grind less than 0,2g.

I


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Whats the burr size and make in these ?


 32mm


----------

